# HELP! New to embroidery Tajima 15 needle machine



## blendednutz (Feb 14, 2017)

I just purchased a Tajima TEHXC-1501 and need help. I am trying to figure out how to thread the machine. I keep running it and it stitches for about 20 seconds and the thread is breaking. I am assuming I have it threaded incorrectly or the tension is too high or low. I can't find how to thread it. can someone help me? Thanks!


----------



## blendednutz (Feb 14, 2017)

This machine has an upper tensioner and I am assuming the thread goes around it 1/2 turn. After that it goes into a tube and then to a lower tensioner. Does it go around this 1/2 turn as well? I was able to upload some photos and hope they provide enought detail. After that it goes around 2 bobbin looking wheels and too what appears as a tension lever. If someone can check out my photos and let me know if it is setup correctly I would really appreciate it.


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

thread 9 looks correct. the others are missing the thread going to the left of the guide which is directly below the middle tensioner


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

In addition the end of each thread should be held so unused threads don't get caught in design being embroidered. My machines have a tension spring (I think that's what its called) but your machine is different. Threads should look fairly taunt (not tight) when threaded correctly. Some threads are not within the thread keeper at the top of each needle.


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree with bwdesigns. I can't really tell, but are you sure your needles are in straight? It looks like needle 13 is in pretty straight, but needle 12 looks like it's a little to far right and needle 11 looks like it's a little to far left. Also make sure the needle grove is to the front and the scarf is to the back. https://happyemb.com/images_tech/needle_diagram.jpg.

Hitting every threading

I use the old needle to make sure the new needle is pushed up all the way and straight. In addition, I have this neat little magnet cylinder thingy that when placed on the front of the needle will show if it's in straight or not. Looks something like this: https://www.apexmagnets.com/1-8-x-1-2-cylinders. When I bought my 2nd machine (used) from a tech, he gave me one of these and it has been an awesome tool to have to make sure the needles are in straight.


----------



## blendednutz (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you everyone for all of the information. This is all great and I am going to check it all over now. Can someone describe how much tension should be on the thread? Should i be able to use little effort to pull it?


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

I would be lost without these two gauges:

Upper Tension Gauge

Bobbin Tension Gauge

If you don't have these 2 gauges, then I would recommend that you buy them. I used to do the pull test and found out after I got my gauges, that I was way off.

That said and using the gauges, Madeira PolyNeon thread usually should run between 115-130 grams on the upper threads and correct bobbin tensions should be 180 to 220 grams (up to 250 grams when embroidering caps).


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If doing by feel (which I always do) there should be a slight resistance. It should not be loose or tight. Try to get one needle that embroiders well and looks good from the back (1/3 bobbin thread showing) then match all the needles to that. After you have some experience you'll realize that some thread colors/ cones are thinner than others so you'll need to make slight adjustments. Of course your bobbin tension will need to be correct to have everything working correctly.


----------



## blendednutz (Feb 14, 2017)

I adjusted the bobbin tension and the thread tension on a needle last night and was able to get it to stitch out a design. The machine performed a thread trim and moved to another needle. I tried to match the tension of the 2nd needle to the first one that had worked correctly. I could not get it to stitch. The machine went back to the original needle that worked and tried to stitch some more but it would not work. The needle would drop slowly for a few stitches and then go down and stop about 1/4" from the garment and not stitch


----------



## blendednutz (Feb 14, 2017)

I have an update to the post. I believe the issue might be with the thread cut during a thread change. I was able to get the majority of the image to stitch out. After each thread cut/needle change I have to remove the boobin, pull out a some thread and put it back it in. When i do that and start the stitching it does work. Any idea how to correct this?


----------



## ataichin (Jun 12, 2017)

if you have threaded you machine right and still have that problem check your needles it can be Back and forth


----------



## Kevb (Apr 29, 2014)

DancingBay said:


> I agree with bwdesigns. I can't really tell, but are you sure your needles are in straight? It looks like needle 13 is in pretty straight, but needle 12 looks like it's a little to far right and needle 11 looks like it's a little to far left. Also make sure the needle grove is to the front and the scarf is to the back. https://happyemb.com/images_tech/needle_diagram.jpg.
> 
> Hitting every threading
> 
> I use the old needle to make sure the new needle is pushed up all the way and straight. In addition, I have this neat little magnet cylinder thingy that when placed on the front of the needle will show if it's in straight or not. Looks something like this: https://www.apexmagnets.com/1-8-x-1-2-cylinders. When I bought my 2nd machine (used) from a tech, he gave me one of these and it has been an awesome tool to have to make sure the needles are in straight.


The magnet tip is excellent! Thank you so much for posting this!


----------

